# The Strange Magic of: Queensryche



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In my remarks posting a selection by Judas Priest, I affirmed that I am not the audience for whom Heavy Metal is intended. I had had this conviction confirmed by auditing about 300 cassettes turned over to me by my son-in-law, and finding almost nothing that registered with me. But there were one, or two, or maybe three exceptions, and one of them was Queensryche. Some claim that Queensryche is something other than, or beyond, or a hybrid of HM--I'll leave that to more knowledgable folk to address--but I did find their lyrics interesting and the delivery of same by lead vocalist Geoff Tate to be engaging. And the music behind it all I thought also often quite to my taste. Here is _Eyes of a Stranger_ from the album Mindcrime, their 3rd album. I gather that Mindcrime, Empire, and The Promised Land comprise the core of the band's best era. As all Queensryche fans know, there is an umlaut over the "y", but I can't put one there; you'll have to imagine it.


----------



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

I recently got in touch with Metal through a friend and I found also that Queensryche "sound familiar" to my ears. Also Epica, Nightwish and Apocalyptica.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> In my remarks posting a selection by Judas Priest, I affirmed that I am not the audience for whom Heavy Metal is intended. I had had this conviction confirmed by auditing about 300 cassettes turned over to me by my son-in-law, and finding almost nothing that registered with me. But there were one, or two, or maybe three exceptions, and one of them was Queensryche. Some claim that Queensryche is something other than, or beyond, or a hybrid of HM--I'll leave that to more knowledgable folk to address--but I did find their lyrics interesting and the delivery of same by lead vocalist Geoff Tate to be engaging. And the music behind it all I thought also often quite to my taste. Here is _Eyes of a Stranger_ from the album Mindcrime, their 3rd album. I gather that Mindcrime, Empire, and The Promised Land comprise the core of the band's best era. As all Queensryche fans know, there is an umlaut over the "y", but I can't put one there; you'll have to imagine it.


I still have the Opreation: Mindcrime album somewhere. Pretty stellar stuff with good musicianship, as far as I can remember, though perhaps somewhat 'glam', if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

When I was a younger man I found Mindcrime to be pretty awesome. Liked the concept, the music, the whole vibe. Really one of my favorite albums from that era. Was pretty excited for Empire when it came out but was completely disappointed by it. Found it pretentious and basically a boring dud. That was the end for me with this band. 

Now, when I hear songs from Mindcrime it does sound a bit dated, but still remember it fondly.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I listen to Queensryche and am struck by a moment of _Silent Lucidity......_


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

One of my very favorite bands growing up


----------

